# New Composting Bins



## krusej23 (May 8, 2018)

Finally built my new composting bins yesterday with 5 pallets. Had a plastic Geobin composting ring type thing that worked pretty well but it was a pain to really toss it and move it. This way I can have one side that is the finished/finishing side and the other is the just starting side. I still have to get some plywood up on the sides to keep everything in better and some bigger critters out. I had a kid deliver me a whole bunch of rotten apples that I mixed in with my grass clippings and now dead plants and cardboard.

Any suggestions to make it better?





The geobin composter created this wonderful soil.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

I put everything in mine. Veg/fruit scraps and rotten stuff. Grass thatch, leaves, and everything I run through the chipper. It chips them up small. I used wire fencing to make a long C shape. I make the pile in layers on one end and build it up over the fall with the leaves and grass from dethatching. My pile is about a 10' square and ends up being 5' high at the end of the year. With the wood chips, I water each layer so it's damp. I turn it over about 2 times a year. It takes about 2 years to turn into black gold.

Technically, if you don't care about the wait time, you could just pile it there and it'll take 3 years but it'll be black gold then. That's the lazy and easy way. Just dump it all, no layering, no chipper/shredding, no work. I would keep the sticks out though.


----------



## krusej23 (May 8, 2018)

I try to put everything in mine as well. That obviously slows down in the winter because we will get 3-4 foot snow drifts out there which makes it a pain to get back there. I just need to do a better job of turning it because the geobin was a pain to turn.


----------



## Trommel (Oct 15, 2019)

I use something called a compost crank.

https://www.lotechproducts.com/products/compost-crank-compost-aerator


----------



## krusej23 (May 8, 2018)

Trommel said:


> I use something called a compost crank.
> 
> https://www.lotechproducts.com/products/compost-crank-compost-aerator


That's a good idea but just way too expensive.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

Trommel said:


> I use something called a compost crank.
> 
> https://www.lotechproducts.com/products/compost-crank-compost-aerator


Good idea for a trash can size compost bin. Personally, if you have the space, I just dump it on the ground in a pile and use a pitchfork to turn it over. You can make the pile as big as you want. I used metal fencing wire to allow tall sides but it can just be a pile.


----------



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

I take all of my leaves from the fall and put them in a windrow in my garden. Then I add all of my lawn clippings when not using chemicals, all kitchen trimmings including egg shells, coffee with filter paper etc. Right now I have beautiful compost. I should do a journal this year.

I think that you need more browns to make that compost more balanced. As soon as you have leaves from your trees raked up mix them into that compost pile. It's probably going to start getting hot once you do that. Alternatively you could add some newspaper or shredded paper. You basically need stuff with carbon. Things that you would be able to burn.


----------



## krusej23 (May 8, 2018)

I got 2 full gorilla carts of good compost out of the finishing bin 2 weeks ago. I didn't turn it but maybe turned the top area once this spring. This is lazy composting at it's best haha.


----------



## Buffalolawny (Nov 24, 2018)

Find some old washing machine and dryer drums


----------

